

Where have all the Quad-A's gone post IPv6 Day?  - zdw
http://securityskeptic.typepad.com/the-security-skeptic/2011/07/where-have-all-the-quad-as-gone-a-post-world-ipv6-day-look-at-the-dns.html

======
gapanalysis
shares good insight from arbor nets about consumer cpe being the bottleneck to
v6 uptake

